# USDA PRIME BRISKET BURGERS



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2018)

I was in Sam's a few days ago & they had Prime packers. This is the first time they have ever had them. I sure hope that this is something that they are going to carry from now on. Boy what a difference in Choice & Prime. Anyhow here is this guy, over 19#.














I separated the point & flat & trimmed off all the fat, including the thin end of the flat & the small end of the point. I took the soft fat & saved it with the trimmed meat for grinding up into burgers.






This is the bowl of scraps that the fish & turtles in our backyard pond will get this morning.






I measured out cure, salt, sugar, & pickling spices for both the point & flat. Then vac packed them for a 2 week cure in the fridge. I will flip & massage them daily.






I ran the meat & fat thru the grinder with the big plate first, then a second grind with the small plate.










We ended up with 6 lbs. of ground brisket. I made 12, 6 oz. patties to freeze.






And we had exactly 1 lb. left, so I made 2 half pound burgers for dinner.






A little bacon grease in the CI pan to get started!






And in go the burgers.






Flipped them one time.






And added some baby Swiss cheese.






Onto a homemade bun, with some ketchup! And a homemade pickle!






Sliced in half & ready to eat!







This was absolutely the best burger that either Judy or I have ever had!
I will be doing this every time I buy a brisket, I don't think I would enjoy a burger that wasn't ground brisket again. I'm definitely spoiled!
Al


----------



## BKING! (Apr 30, 2018)

Awesome idea!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 30, 2018)

Lights out al! Those burgers look great! I love prime packers. Have 4 or 5 in the freezer now. 

Scott


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 30, 2018)

Great lookin burger . Points for the multi use of the same cut of meat . Even the fish and turtles eat good at your house !


----------



## tropics (Apr 30, 2018)

Al They look great!! My Sams Club doesn't even have brisket.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 30, 2018)

Those burgers look real good Al. My state doesn't even have a Sam's club, let alone brisket.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## mrad (Apr 30, 2018)

Great post Al!  I had asked this very same question in a thread last week. Now I have first hand knowledge.  I wonder how much difference there would be between Prime and Choice for burgers. My local walmart clearances the choice briskets for for anywhere from $1.79-1.99 a pound when they get within a day or two of the sell by date. I can get choice at my local costco for $3.49 a pound but that requires a 25 mile drive


----------



## zwiller (Apr 30, 2018)

Looks AWESOME!  I need to check Sam's out.  Don't recall ever seeing prime stuff anywhere.  

I gotta ask you describe the flavor.  Restaurant burger taste or more like a steak or?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2018)

BKING! said:


> Awesome idea!



Thank-you my friend!
Al



hillbillyrkstr said:


> Lights out al! Those burgers look great! I love prime packers. Have 4 or 5 in the freezer now.
> 
> Scott



Thanks Scott!
This is the first Prime packer I have ever had!
Hope it's not the last!
Al



chopsaw said:


> Great lookin burger . Points for the multi use of the same cut of meat . Even the fish and turtles eat good at your house !



Thanks Buddy!
Yea, as soon as we walk up to the edge of the pond they all line up waiting for some scraps!
Al



tropics said:


> Al They look great!! My Sams Club doesn't even have brisket.
> Richie



Thanks Richie!
There is hope for you, our Sam's never had brisket either, then once in a while they would have a flat or two.
This is the first time they have had Prime packers, they hardly ever even have any Prime meat. I sure hope they continue to do this!
Al



gmc2003 said:


> Those burgers look real good Al. My state doesn't even have a Sam's club, let alone brisket.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



 Thanks Chris!
Well that really sucks, I thought Sam's was everywhere. Although I have to drive 1 hour each way to get to mine.
When I lived in Ft. Lauderdale, we had 3 Costco's & 2 Sam's Clubs within a 15-20 minute drive from our house.
Al



mrad said:


> Great post Al!  I had asked this very same question in a thread last week. Now I have first hand knowledge.  I wonder how much difference there would be between Prime and Choice for burgers. My local walmart clearances the choice briskets for for anywhere from $1.79-1.99 a pound when they get within a day or two of the sell by date. I can get choice at my local costco for $3.49 a pound but that requires a 25 mile drive



I don't think there would be much difference between the two if your making burgers. I think what made the burgers so good was a second pass thru the grinder with the small plate & the amount of fat that I added to the meat. I'm just guessing, but I bet the final mix was somewhere around 60/40. I used the real soft fat, none of that hard stuff. And the burgers just melted in your mouth.
Al




zwiller said:


> Looks AWESOME!  I need to check Sam's out.  Don't recall ever seeing prime stuff anywhere.
> 
> I gotta ask you describe the flavor.  Restaurant burger taste or more like a steak or?



Our Sam's never carried Prime meat until this last visit, I sure hope they continue.
To my wife & myself the flavor was just amazing, we both took a bite & just looked at each other, like Holy s#%*, this is incredible. It was the most tender & juicy burger I have ever eaten. If you had dentures, you could leave them out & gum these. I have never had Kobe beef, but I would expect that kind of taste & texture. And the crazy thing is all that fat I added into the meat usually get's thrown out to the fish, and the thin sections of the brisket that I used for the burgers usually get over cooked by the time the main part is done. So I ended up with 6 lbs. of burgers that in reality were just stuff that wouldn't have gotten eaten.
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 30, 2018)

That is one tasty lookin brisky burger Al, very nice!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh Yeah!!
I'm betting those Burgers are Fantastic!!:)
If I could get a Brisket like that around here, I'd have to get two---One for Burgers, like this & one to smoke the whole packer. I never even saw Prime Brisket around here!!
Nice Job, Al !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 30, 2018)

Very cool.. Nice work young sir. :)
I need to find a prime packer. Lol 







Here is your simulation of making  the carousel..  ha..


----------



## Kade (Apr 30, 2018)

That looks outstanding


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is one tasty lookin brisky burger Al, very nice!



Thanks Justin!
I appreciate it!
Al



bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah!!
> I'm betting those Burgers are Fantastic!!:)
> If I could get a Brisket like that around here, I'd have to get two---One for Burgers, like this & one to smoke the whole packer. I never even saw Prime Brisket around here!!
> Nice Job, Al !!
> ...



Thanks John!
This is the first one I've seen too, hope there are more to come!
Al



Kade said:


> That looks outstanding



Thank you Kade!
Al


----------



## tallbm (May 1, 2018)

Great write up Al and welcome to the world of a Prime beef burger!!!  The flavor is ridiculous!



mrad said:


> Great post Al!  I had asked this very same question in a thread last week. Now I have first hand knowledge.  I wonder how much difference there would be between Prime and Choice for burgers. My local walmart clearances the choice briskets for for anywhere from $1.79-1.99 a pound when they get within a day or two of the sell by date. I can get choice at my local costco for $3.49 a pound but that requires a 25 mile drive



Oh there is a noticeable difference between a prime burger vs a choice burger provided everything is cooked properly.




zwiller said:


> Looks AWESOME!  I need to check Sam's out.  Don't recall ever seeing prime stuff anywhere.
> 
> I gotta ask you describe the flavor.  Restaurant burger taste or more like a steak or?



I can give a little input here.  The taste is like a very rich savory beef flavor.  I wouldn't really compare it to steak flavor as there are a number of different things going on with steak.

I've spent quite a bit of time in Australia in my life and their food quality is much higher than the US.  This seems to be a luxury they have since they don't have to feed more than 24 million people (population last time I was there) lol.

When you eat a burger or buy ground (minced) beef it all seems to be Prime quality.  They had the BEST burgers simply from the fact that you are (when I was there) always eating Prime ground beef!
It is freaking amazing!  Just think you go in the grocery store and all the ground beef is prime, no other option hahaha.

I don't know if things have changed in this regard since 2008 (last time I was there) but man the quality of meat there is/was outstanding!

Prime burgers are worth it.  Also good quality Bison (American Buffalo) burgers are outstanding as well.
If you live near a Ted Turner's Montana Grill go get a bison burger ASAP!!!! :)


----------



## dcecil (May 1, 2018)

Another great post that shows the limitless possibilities you can learn on this site.  Thanks Al


----------



## megabrisket (May 1, 2018)

Wow those look great! That's what I was planning on doing with my brisket trimmings from now on since I got a meat grinder. One thing about Sams, we got a prime from there the other day. Funny thing is, each packer, choice or prime (they were right next to each other) was a different price per pound. There was one choice that was more $$ per lb than the prime that I got. I thought it was interesting and couldn't tell you why each brisket was priced differently. I haven't smoked it yet but it will be my first prime! The marbling on the prime didn't look much different than the choice briskets but since a few of the primes were actually cheaper by 1-2$ per pound I got a prime! lol


----------



## deuc224 (May 1, 2018)

Dont smoke it then Al, costco carries prime packers and i cant smoke another brisket ever again, now i wanna grind some burgers and try them.


----------



## mike5051 (May 1, 2018)

I've never had Prime!  Those burgers look fantastic!  I am not a fan of corned beef, my better half would be all over it though.

Mike


----------



## redheelerdog (May 1, 2018)

Those burgers look awesome Al. I am going to have to make a trip to my Sam's and look for some Prime packers.

Thanks for the great idea... Points


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Great write up Al and welcome to the world of a Prime beef burger!!!  The flavor is ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, if I get the chance I will certainly try a bison burger!
Al



dcecil said:


> Another great post that shows the limitless possibilities you can learn on this site.  Thanks Al



Thank you Sir!
And you are right, most of what I have learned, I learned right here!
Al



megabrisket said:


> Wow those look great! That's what I was planning on doing with my brisket trimmings from now on since I got a meat grinder. One thing about Sams, we got a prime from there the other day. Funny thing is, each packer, choice or prime (they were right next to each other) was a different price per pound. There was one choice that was more $$ per lb than the prime that I got. I thought it was interesting and couldn't tell you why each brisket was priced differently. I haven't smoked it yet but it will be my first prime! The marbling on the prime didn't look much different than the choice briskets but since a few of the primes were actually cheaper by 1-2$ per pound I got a prime! lol



I think you will be very happy with the Prime, I sure hope our Sam's keeps carrying them!
Al



deuc224 said:


> Dont smoke it then Al, costco carries prime packers and i cant smoke another brisket ever again, now i wanna grind some burgers and try them.



If I new how good they would turn out, I probably would have ground up the whole brisket except for the point, which is destined for pastrami. We'll see the next time I get one!
Al



mike5051 said:


> I've never had Prime!  Those burgers look fantastic!  I am not a fan of corned beef, my better half would be all over it though.
> 
> Thanks Mike,
> We love corned beef & pastrami, so I'm really looking forward to getting these out of the cure & finding out how Prime corned beef & Prime pastrami taste!
> ...


----------



## tallbm (May 2, 2018)

On a kind of related note.
I have tried tons of different ways to cook Venison backstrap and nothing comes close to breading and frying it for me.  I don't eat much fried food like that and avoid it for the most part (oily fried food is one of the few things that may give me heart burn).

SO, one year I hesitantly decided to just grind up my Venison Backstrap for my "prime" venison burger :eek:
WOW, it made such amazing grind that I will never hesitate again.  Plus it saves me gobs of time in processing the backstraps when I'm processing 5-7 whole animals after my yearly week long hunt :)

Just figured I would share that info as well since we are talking about amazing burger grind that people may way to try :)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2018)

tallbm said:


> On a kind of related note.
> I have tried tons of different ways to cook Venison backstrap and nothing comes close to breading and frying it for me.  I don't eat much fried food like that and avoid it for the most part (oily fried food is one of the few things that may give me heart burn).
> 
> SO, one year I hesitantly decided to just grind up my Venison Backstrap for my "prime" venison burger :eek:
> ...



It sounds delicious to me!
As someone else said, you learn all kinds of new stuff on here!
Al


----------



## mrad (May 2, 2018)

I think I'm going to stop at costco tonight and pick up a 15-20lb prime packer to smoke this weekend. I'm hopin got end up with enough trimmings for a couple of burgers. In the past I hated trimming the meat since it ended up in the garbage. Now I'll try to get extra trimmings


----------



## tallbm (May 2, 2018)

mrad said:


> I think I'm going to stop at costco tonight and pick up a 15-20lb prime packer to smoke this weekend. I'm hopin got end up with enough trimmings for a couple of burgers. In the past I hated trimming the meat since it ended up in the garbage. Now I'll try to get extra trimmings



Try a trim job where you cut the flat so that it is about the same/uniform thickness throughout.  See the following image as an example:













BrisketFlatTrimAway



__ tallbm
__ Oct 7, 2017






That good portion of the flat that is trimmed off and any other good meat trimmings should grind right up for a few burgers!  The other bonus is that you will wind up with less burnt up or super crusty brisket meat and left with more of the desirable tender and juicy meat on the brisket :)

Win win!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2018)

tallbm said:


> On a kind of related note.
> I have tried tons of different ways to cook Venison backstrap and nothing comes close to breading and frying it for me.  I don't eat much fried food like that and avoid it for the most part (oily fried food is one of the few things that may give me heart burn).
> 
> SO, one year I hesitantly decided to just grind up my Venison Backstrap for my "prime" venison burger :eek:
> ...




My Favorite ways to use Venison Backstrap are:
#1---Venison Dried Beef.
#2---SV'd into a very Tender Roast.
#3---Ground up & mixed with Beef & Pork for Deerburgers. (50%-25%-25%)

Bear


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I was in Sam's a few days ago & they had Prime packers. This is the first time they have ever had them. I sure hope that this is something that they are going to carry from now on. Boy what a difference in Choice & Prime. Anyhow here is this guy, over 19#.
> View attachment 362283
> View attachment 362284
> View attachment 362285
> ...


Now that's a burger I could just sink my teeth into, what a good looking burger!


----------



## tallbm (May 2, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> My Favorite ways to use Venison Backstrap are:
> #1---Venison Dried Beef.
> #2---SV'd into a very Tender Roast.
> #3---Ground up & mixed with Beef & Pork for Deerburgers. (50%-25%-25%)
> ...



Those all sound good to me!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2018)

mrad said:


> I think I'm going to stop at costco tonight and pick up a 15-20lb prime packer to smoke this weekend. I'm hopin got end up with enough trimmings for a couple of burgers. In the past I hated trimming the meat since it ended up in the garbage. Now I'll try to get extra trimmings



I totally agree, it always seemed like such a waste to throw all those trimmings out. But this time I over trimmed it so I would have a nice chunk to put through the grinder. 
Al



tallbm said:


> Try a trim job where you cut the flat so that it is about the same/uniform thickness throughout.  See the following image as an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep that is exactly what I did, and I ended up with 2 real nice pieces of meat to cure for pastrami and/or corned beef.
With the added bonus of 6 lbs. of meat & fat to grind up for burgers. As you said, Win! Win!
Al



CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Now that's a burger I could just sink my teeth into, what a good looking burger!



Thank you for the kind words Charlotte!
It is much appreciated!
Al


----------



## megabrisket (May 3, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Try a trim job where you cut the flat so that it is about the same/uniform thickness throughout.  See the following image as an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wondering about saving trimmings for burgers. If per say I didn't get enough trimmings off of one, can/should I just freeze the trimmings until I get the amount desired? Or should I grind what i have first and then freeze it? Should I freeze it at all?


----------



## hardcookin (May 3, 2018)

Al burgers look awesome. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2018)

megabrisket said:


> I've been wondering about saving trimmings for burgers. If per say I didn't get enough trimmings off of one, can/should I just freeze the trimmings until I get the amount desired? Or should I grind what i have first and then freeze it? Should I freeze it at all?



I would just freeze the trimmings until you get enough, then grind them up. I make the patties & freeze them on a cookie sheet on freezer paper. Then when they are frozen solid I vac pack them. This way they hold their shape & the vacuum doesn't smash them down.
Al



hardcookin said:


> Al burgers look awesome. Thanks for sharing!!



Thanks Doug!
I appreciate it!
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 4, 2018)

Great looking burgers Al! I've been grinding up and making a few burgers with chuck lately. Simply fantastic! I get the whole primal chuck roll and get some steaks and roasts and the rest is all burger. But I think I will try your brisket burgers next time. I don't see many prime grades either, but I am still looking. Now I am really craving a burger!


----------



## tallbm (May 4, 2018)

megabrisket said:


> I've been wondering about saving trimmings for burgers. If per say I didn't get enough trimmings off of one, can/should I just freeze the trimmings until I get the amount desired? Or should I grind what i have first and then freeze it? Should I freeze it at all?



What Al mentions is a good way to go.
If you buy a 12 pound or larger brisket and you do the cut/trim like the pic I posted, you will at least have enough for 2-3 burgers with that flap of meat alone.  Any other meaty trimmings just adds on to it.

I don't know what your grinding setup is like but if you have a simple small setup then you can grind you up the burgers and be done.  My setup with a fold up table, my grinder, and other factors would lead *ME* to store up like 10-15 pounds for it to be worth the time in setup, grinding, cleaning, and storing efforts.  Again, your setup may be much simpler than mine and if so grind away without needing to save up :)

FYI,  I also save the good fat (not the stringy or extremely hard stuff) and freeze it to grind for later in my Pastrami Loaf or my future sausage projects.  In TX we do plenty of kinds of sausage with beef and beef fat so it wont go to waste, and soon I will have much more space and ability to do more sausage included those of the dry cured variety!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Great looking burgers Al! I've been grinding up and making a few burgers with chuck lately. Simply fantastic! I get the whole primal chuck roll and get some steaks and roasts and the rest is all burger. But I think I will try your brisket burgers next time. I don't see many prime grades either, but I am still looking. Now I am really craving a burger!



I think you would be pleasantly surprised in the difference between ground chuck & ground brisket, you would think the chuck would be much more tender & juicy, but believe me it's just the opposite. I used to grind my own chuck too, but it's expensive & the brisket trimmings would normally go into the pond for the fish or some of the fat would be saved for sausage. So it's like getting free burgers, but not just free, the best tasting burgers you ever ate!!!
Al 



tallbm said:


> What Al mentions is a good way to go.
> If you buy a 12 pound or larger brisket and you do the cut/trim like the pic I posted, you will at least have enough for 2-3 burgers with that flap of meat alone.  Any other meaty trimmings just adds on to it.
> 
> I don't know what your grinding setup is like but if you have a simple small setup then you can grind you up the burgers and be done.  My setup with a fold up table, my grinder, and other factors would lead *ME* to store up like 10-15 pounds for it to be worth the time in setup, grinding, cleaning, and storing efforts.  Again, your setup may be much simpler than mine and if so grind away without needing to save up :)
> ...



Yep, that's real good advice. I over trimmed my brisket so I would have enough for burgers, but if your doing a light trim, then you may want to just get out the grinder & grind up a couple of burgers. As I said in my original post I really like the ability to add some extra fat to the burgers, IMHO that really made a big difference!
Al


----------



## 73saint (May 4, 2018)

Al, those burgers look incredible...I can’t wait to try this.  I have a prime packer brining now, 10 days in. Had I seen this first, I would certainly have tried it!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2018)

73saint said:


> Al, those burgers look incredible...I can’t wait to try this.  I have a prime packer brining now, 10 days in. Had I seen this first, I would certainly have tried it!!



That's cool, mine is in a cure now too. I think I may use the flat for corned beef & the point for pastrami. But I still have a few days to decide.
Al


----------



## Mattyt7 (May 6, 2018)

megabrisket said:


> Wow those look great! That's what I was planning on doing with my brisket trimmings from now on since I got a meat grinder. One thing about Sams, we got a prime from there the other day. Funny thing is, each packer, choice or prime (they were right next to each other) was a different price per pound. There was one choice that was more $$ per lb than the prime that I got. I thought it was interesting and couldn't tell you why each brisket was priced differently. I haven't smoked it yet but it will be my first prime! The marbling on the prime didn't look much different than the choice briskets but since a few of the primes were actually cheaper by 1-2$ per pound I got a prime! lol



From what I’ve seen at my Sam’s, the reason the choice is more expensive is because it’s not actually a full packer. It’s a flat that has been trimmed of most if not all of the fat cap. The prime packer has several pounds of fat still on it. So once you trim it, the price per pound of actual meat probably works out to where the prime is more expensive. I’ve never seen a point for sale on its own, so I don’t know what effect that has on the price of the packer.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 7, 2018)

Looked at Cash and Carry Ads, and Low and behold! Guess I will be making some brisket burgers soon.


----------



## idahopz (May 7, 2018)

Oh man Al, that looks fantastic! At that price (I get it about the same), it is still cheaper than ground beef chubs in my area, so I too like to use brisket for ground meat.

The only ground meat I personally like better than brisket is a nicely marbled tri-tip, which we can get for less than $3/lb at C&C.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2018)

Mattyt7 said:


> From what I’ve seen at my Sam’s, the reason the choice is more expensive is because it’s not actually a full packer. It’s a flat that has been trimmed of most if not all of the fat cap. The prime packer has several pounds of fat still on it. So once you trim it, the price per pound of actual meat probably works out to where the prime is more expensive. I’ve never seen a point for sale on its own, so I don’t know what effect that has on the price of the packer.



That makes sense to me, but what I don't understand is why don't they sell just the point?
I would buy those all day long. The only time you see a point cut is after it's been cured & packed up as a corned beef point. You know this gives me an idea, when corned beef goes on sale next St. Patty's Day, I may buy a bunch of them & make corned beef burgers!
Al



browneyesvictim said:


> Looked at Cash and Carry Ads, and Low and behold! Guess I will be making some brisket burgers soon.
> View attachment 363010



Go for it Man! You won't be disappointed!
Al



idahopz said:


> Oh man Al, that looks fantastic! At that price (I get it about the same), it is still cheaper than ground beef chubs in my area, so I too like to use brisket for ground meat.
> 
> The only ground meat I personally like better than brisket is a nicely marbled tri-tip, which we can get for less than $3/lb at C&C.



I would love to try the TT, but around here it's very expensive & you have to order it from the butcher. Nobody has it in their meat case. I don't know why.
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 9, 2018)

Well Al,
You have me convinced.
























I ground a whole brisket into burger, minus trim and some fat. Phantastic!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2018)

Man those burgers look awesome!
The next time I think I will do the same as you, just grind up the whole brisket.
Al


----------



## mike5051 (May 9, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Well Al,
> You have me convinced.
> 
> View attachment 363196
> ...


Thse burgers look amazing!

Mike


----------



## tallbm (May 9, 2018)

Hey I have an odd burger question.

How many of you like your burger patty to be bigger than the bun?  
Meaning you see the patty sticking out some from the bun if you lay the patty on the bottom bun and then put the top bun on the patty, and look down on the burger.  I'm funny that way that I like my patties bigger than my buns lol.
I also fork and knife my burgers because they just have too much stuff going on for me to grab (ketchup, miracle whip, onions, tomato, jalapenos, lettuce, bacon, cheese, etc.)


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 9, 2018)

Thanks All and Mike. Yielded just over 13 lbs of ground beef. Vac sealed up the other 10 lbs and in the freezer. I'll make patties as needed, but they sure are handy premade for quick dinner nights.


----------



## mike5051 (May 9, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Hey I have an odd burger question.
> 
> How many of you like your burger patty to be bigger than the bun?
> Meaning you see the patty sticking out some from the bun if you lay the patty on the bottom bun and then put the top bun on the patty, and look down on the burger.  I'm funny that way that I like my patties bigger than my buns lol.
> I also fork and knife my burgers because they just have too much stuff going on for me to grab (ketchup, miracle whip, onions, tomato, jalapenos, lettuce, bacon, cheese, etc.)


I like my burgers bigger then the bun also.  I also will do whatever it takes to eat my burger without a knife and fork!  Not judging you, just my feelings.  I feel a little embarassed if I have to cut my burger in half to eat it.  Great Question!

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2018)

I kind of keep my burgers simple, a couple slices of cheese, and maybe a little ketchup.
I eat them with my hands, no knife & fork here!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2018)

I'm with Al on not overloading my Burger & keeping it Simple, but I'm with Tall on using a fork, but I think my Mustache is to blame for the use of a fork.

Bear


----------



## xray (May 10, 2018)

Great looking burger Al! Sorry I’m late to the party.


----------



## tallbm (May 10, 2018)

I'm funny about using a fork and knife.  It's for 2 reasons.  
1) I will be wearing most of my food if I don't eat it with utensils, wearing food is important for me to avoid hahaha.   
2) I don't care to get too messy if I can avoid it, probably because messy hands usually leads me back to point 1 hahaha :)

I think loading up my burgers is a side effect of eating so many taco's and burrito dishes my whole life.  With that kind of food it gets better with the more stuff you add.  That approach seems to carry over into my burgers and sandwiches :D

As for the burger being bigger than the bun, I guess that's because it makes the meat the star of the show and growing up eating so many fast food burgers they tried to give you a ton of bread and as little meat as possible.  I don't do fast food anymore but I think it definitely shaped how I try to make my burgers the opposite way.


----------



## xray (May 10, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I'm with Al on not overloading my Burger & keeping it Simple, but I'm with Tall on using a fork, but I think my Mustache is to blame for the use of a fork.
> 
> Bear





tallbm said:


> I'm funny about using a fork and knife.  It's for 2 reasons.
> 1) I will be wearing most of my food if I don't eat it with utensils, wearing food is important for me to avoid hahaha.
> 2) I don't care to get too messy if I can avoid it, probably because messy hands usually leads me back to point 1 hahaha :)
> 
> ...



Eating a burger with a fork! HA! That reminds me of a place 10 minutes down the road where utensils are mandatory. I need a burger now.











Sorry for the hijack Al


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2018)

No problem, I like where this is going!
Al


----------



## mrad (May 25, 2018)

What would be the best method:

Grind a whole brisket, form into patties on the hamburger press, then season with SPOG, vacuum seal, let sit in fridge for a day and then freeze, or just freeze the whole brisket until needed and only take off portions?


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 25, 2018)

Personally I will grind ahead. You can either make patties ahead or just freeze packages of burger to make whatever. I do some of both.


----------



## bregent (May 25, 2018)

Prime brisket/ribeye smash burgers. Sorry no pictures of the final assembly. Was just happy to finally get a great crust.


----------



## tallbm (May 26, 2018)

mrad said:


> What would be the best method:
> 
> Grind a whole brisket, form into patties on the hamburger press, then season with SPOG, vacuum seal, let sit in fridge for a day and then freeze, or just freeze the whole brisket until needed and only take off portions?



I would avoid salting them early.

I saw a very detailed blog or website that very very scientifically went about discovering why some burger patties come out nice like burgers we all have had and some come out very dense.

They concluded that the longer Salt is in the meat the more dense a patty will become when cooked due to the salt making the proteins want to bind together (that's the simple explanation that I remember).
Additionally if you put Salt and then work the meat that combo makes even DENSER patties when they cook since the proteins were broken down some and then can reform even easier.

So long story short I think you could get away with POG but I would definitely avoid putting the salt on them and then storing.

When I make burgers I LOVE the flavor I get form working in SPOG and then making the patties but I disliked the dense patties that I would often accidentally produce by working the seasoning into the meat in a bowl before making patties and throwing on the grill.  My process is like only a 10 min process too so the salt acts quickly!

My solution is simply to mix in POG thoroughly and then take the bowl full of seasoned meat out to the grill.  There I salt the meat and work it in very quickly (30 sec -1min).  I immediately form a patty right there and throw it on the grill.  This method gives me the *amazing* SPOG flavor I want WITHOUT any patties becoming even remotely dense.  Just perfect patties!

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2018)

mrad said:


> What would be the best method:
> 
> Grind a whole brisket, form into patties on the hamburger press, then season with SPOG, vacuum seal, let sit in fridge for a day and then freeze, or just freeze the whole brisket until needed and only take off portions?





browneyesvictim said:


> Personally I will grind ahead. You can either make patties ahead or just freeze packages of burger to make whatever. I do some of both.



I agree, I would grind ahead of time, we make 1 lb. packages & about 1 dozen burgers. We form the burgers & freeze them on a cookie sheet lined with freezer paper. Then when they are fully frozen they get vac packed. This way they keep their shape, no seasoning at all until they are cooked. The one lb. packages get vacuumed right away then spread out in the bag to form a flat sheet, this way they take up a lot less freezer space.
Al 



bregent said:


> Prime brisket/ribeye smash burgers. Sorry no pictures of the final assembly. Was just happy to finally get a great crust.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365214



Your burger looks great!
Al


----------

